# MaRiCut Knotters HOLIDAY Party



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well the time is here. A time to celebrate another wonderful year together. And we have had a wonderful year.

So just a reminder:
Thursday Dec 12th at NOON
Olive Garden- Red Room
Gift-$10.00 ( optional, you do not have to participate in the swap) Wrapped and we will pick from the pile

BUT I need to know how many so Olive Garden an get the proper number of tables set aside for us.

See everyone on Thursday.
Linda


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Linda,
I plan on being there.
Dick


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

There will be 2 of us 

Barb


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

There will be 2 of us 

Barb


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

See you on Thursday&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Woohoo! See you then!!!!!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Weather permitting, I'll see you all.

Ellen


----------



## Peggy S. (Dec 18, 2011)

Margaret and I will be there Linda.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK so far
Linda
Paulette
Janet
Barb
Hazel
Pat
Maureen
Dick 
Ellen
Peggy
Margaret

YEAH !!!!! 11 so far


----------



## Sandyborn (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi All: I am looking forward to coming, weather permitting.


----------



## Lyndakinz (Dec 12, 2012)

Add one more. Lynda C. will be there, weather permitting.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK we are at 13.
Thanks for letting me know. I just want us to have enough tables set up for a pleasant luncheon.


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll be there....


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

And it was a wonderful luncheon.
And the TAB was paid by ELF on a SHELF from MA.
What a pleasant surprise for all of us !!!!

THANKS ELF Lori and ELF Mark.

Merry Christmas to ALL. 
Linda


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks to you, Linda, for setting it all up and raising such a generous daughter! I already wrote a thank you, but somehow feel there are no words to express how nice I thought that was of Lori and Mark. Tell them their ears should be ringing all through this holiday season as I sing their praises to the hilltops!
Besides that wonderful gift, we have a lot to be thankful for with the new friends we have met through KP. It was a great time today because of that.
Pat


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Linda,
Thanks for setting it up and a thank you note is going out.
I got a gift card for Joann's and I will be like a kid in a candy store looking at sewing notions and crochet.
Dick


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you LInda, you are a wonderful Organizer and Chairman of the Board!

What a grand surprise your daughter and boyfriend did today.

Christmas Blessings to you all!

Ellen


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Pat,
Yes it was a wonderful day. And what a surprise to ME also. I had no idea. I scolded both of them and they laughed.
They said they were happy to add to the festivities and Fa-La-La.

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
And come January you WILL knit your first perfect sweater.

Thanks for sending them a TY note. I am sure it will make the front of the fridge.
Linda


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

We were talking about a hat today and it reminded me of the peppermint twist crochet hat.
http://www.popscreen.com/v/6kZmc/How-to-Crochet-a-Peppermint-Twist-Baby-Hat-Part-815
Dick


----------



## Sandyborn (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you Linda. What a wonderful surprise we got today. We all loved the lunch and the generosity of your daughter. We were sure the waiter made a mistake by telling us that our lunch was paid for. The lunch was above and beyond generous. Thank you again.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I did post our pics under Group activities! What a great time, and my thank you note is written and in the mailbox! 
As always a great time, well planned by the COB Linda!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

And here is our group from KP. We are just so happy to share our time and talents with each other. And really enjoy our luncheons. Today's lunch was most special. It was paid for by 2 Elves in MASS.
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/12/12/thumb-1386886811455-image.jpg


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> And here is our group from KP. We are just so happy to share our time and talents with each other. And really enjoy our luncheons. Today's lunch was most special. It was paid for by 2 Elves in MASS.
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/12/12/thumb-1386886811455-image.jpg


OMG, Linda, did you copy and paste?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!Hahahahaha!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH SILLY YOU !!!!You should know there is an ELF or 2 watching you. LOL
I had great teachers to c/p.


Mem51 said:


> OMG, Linda, did you copy and paste?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!Hahahahaha!


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

The picture looked good- I saved it and I showed my other half who every one was. It was a great day.

Barb


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

This is the pattern for the hat that I made.




Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I will have to take a picture of the afghan that I just finished.
My wife wants a boarder on it.
I just used scrap yarn to make it.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

This is the afghan that I made for our priest.
I just took one picture. The afghan is already wrapped.
Done in 3 shades of green.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

This is the scrap afghan that I finished the other day.
My wife wants a boarder on it done in Red Heart Pink Camo.
It is all done in left over yarn. I still have a lot of left over yarn.
Dick


----------



## Peggy S. (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting the picture Linda. I've forwarded it on to Helaine.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

As always, you are a remarkable crocheter, Dick.

The afghan for the Priest reminds me of the 'ripple stitch' I did for the kitty blanket for my son last year in knit.

Ellen


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Another great afghan Dick,
Were you able to find the post by June P?
She had another beauty on today.

Love your afghans


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Another great afghan Dick,
> Were you able to find the post by June P?
> She had another beauty on today.
> 
> Love your afghans


Just saw that one.
Yes, I remember looking at all her beautiful afghans.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

We were talking about hats that had a twist to them.
I made this toilet paper topper the other night.
I had a skein of pink yarn to the left of me.
So, I used that to make the hat while I was watching a movie on my computer.
Dick


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice Dick.
I shall mention it to Barb and hopefully she can show Hazel.

As always your work is great


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Very nice Dick.
> I shall mention it to Barb and hopefully she can show Hazel.
> 
> As always your work is great


Linda,
Thanks for the compliment.
I just did a long chain and then increased at one end and decreased at the other.
Sewed the seam, gathered the top and then put a ruffle on the bottom.
I did all the work in the back loops. H hook and single crochet.
Dick


----------



## Peggy S. (Dec 18, 2011)

You're so talented Dick.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

You make it sound so easy!

Ellen


----------

